# brown spots or areas developing on the skin of my banana peppers



## Josh (Jun 30, 2012)

My hot banana pepper plants are doing really well and the peppers or fruit is developing also. I have peppers ranging from 2-5 inches, with further observation I noticed the largest peppers have brown blotches developing on the skin. I have no idea what has caused this and was wondering if any of you fellow-garderners (w/much more expertise) would be kind enough to help me out?


----------



## tarntxt (Sep 1, 2012)

hello 
dear josh i understand with your post..
your post is very nice...

brown spots or areas developing on the skin of my banana peppers
Is a Nice Article&#8230;. 
you have a good knowledge!!
really beneficial for me&#8230;
but josh you know nutrition of banana
Thanx for sharing
this is useful information&#8230;.


----------



## Metafarawe (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you for posting this information!)


----------

